# Battlefield 3 - "Punkbuster kicked Player (for 0 minutes) - Restriction: Corrupt Module List" - Server-Admins gefragt



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 - "Punkbuster kicked Player (for 0 minutes) - Restriction: Corrupt Module List" - Server-Admins gefragt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 - "Punkbuster kicked Player (for 0 minutes) - Restriction: Corrupt Module List" - Server-Admins gefragt


----------



## rMb (9. Januar 2012)

es schwirrt im internet (www.evenbalance.com) die sogenannte pbsetup.exe rum, mit der kann man das update selbst anbringen. einfach bf3 auswählen und updaten lassen. Hat bei mir den fehler beseitigt.


----------



## Bazookaman (9. Januar 2012)

rMb hat vollkommen recht!.... musste man sogar schon bei BFBC2 so machen wer solche probleme hatte


----------



## pfc2k8 (9. Januar 2012)

rMb schrieb:


> es schwirrt im internet (PunkBuster Online Countermeasures) die sogenannte pbsetup.exe rum, mit der kann man das update selbst anbringen. einfach bf3 auswählen und updaten lassen. Hat bei mir den fehler beseitigt.


 
Das bringt allerdings nur was, wenn Client-seitig Punkbuster nicht mehr up-to-date ist und man deswegen von Servern fliegt.
Wenn es allerdings an einer veralteten Version vom Host (also Server) liegt, dann muss ein Serveradmin das Update für den Server einspielen.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert von Zeit zu Zeit über die pbsetup.exe seine Version aktuell zu halten.


----------



## Tribl (9. Januar 2012)

Dafür braucht man doch keinen Anbieter kontaktieren, jeder der einen Server gemietet hat kann über diverse Admintools und den Befehlen pb_sv_update und pb_sv_restart seinen Server selber updaten wenn das nicht automatisch passiert ist.

Abgesehn davon war die große Kickwelle letzte Woche auf ein fehlerhaftes Update von Evenbalance zurückzuführen was die wohl nach 1-2 Stunden gefixt hatten


----------



## MavRider (27. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel an sich wäre ja gut abgesehen von ein paar kleinigkeiten aber das drumherum und wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird ist das andere! Was ich genau meine kann man hier nachlesen:

http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/886012.page

Und ich empfehle wirklich jeden Finger weg außer wenn man das Geld so über hatt das man nicht überrascht ist wenn man von heut auf morgen gebannt wird und das ohne Gründe und vom Support keine Spur bzw. keine Nachrichten!
Geht lieber für das Geld mit eurer Frau zum Essen und macht euch einen schönen Tag!

Gruß


----------

